

Should I tell my boss I'm leaving because of them? - kristiandupont
http://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/18693/should-i-tell-my-boss-im-leaving-because-of-them

======
yardene
Sometimes you have to do what makes you feel good. If you think you'll feel
better after telling them you might consider telling them. But... most of the
time you have think first what do you want to achieve. Probably you won't get
anything from telling them what you feel besides the momentary pleasure. You
don't really believe that they can be changed, I guess.

